# New Shrimp Tank



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

So I have recently moved and torn down my 33 gal planted tank. I still have the rocks/driftwood and equipment but everything else is gone. I am now living in a one bedroom apartment and don't have the space to set up my 33 gal, nor do I have permission from the gf.

I do however have permission and the space for a nano tank. So I was thinking yellow shrimp to start with a few otto's, and possibly tiger shrimp in the future. with moss, not sure what kind, anubias nana, and maybe a few stem plants, fell in love with bacopa in my 33 gal, but it grows pretty tall so maybe not. would also love to have crypt wendtii again. they grew amazingly for me before, although my water specs have probably changed with the move.

My question is should I go with the fluval ebi or a starfire cube kit from aqua inspiration? they are approximately the same size. and for close to the same price I would have similar set ups. neither however come with a heater. do I need a heater? my thought is yes. the other option is to buy a starfire cube on its own and purchase necessary equipment individually.

Anyway, any insight on this would be appreciated. for those of you unfamiliar with either setup the ebi has a 13w light as does the AI kit. the ebi has a fluval filter/spray bar that goes inside the tank, the word for this is escaping me. and the AI kit comes with a AC20. both also come with fluval's shrimp substrate, the name of this is also escaping me.

Thanks ahead of time. It will probably be at least a month before I purchase anything but I am already super excited about having a shrimp tank.


----------

